# Clarks hill lake



## bassnbuck (Apr 29, 2009)

A few of us went to clarks hill last sunday night.  looks like we should have gone to Guntersville. anyone know why it was so bad there? we were on the water for 4 hours, only saw 3 gar, and ended up with 2.  water was clear, the fish just werent up.  worst night of bowfishing ive ever had.  definitely will not be going back


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2009)

Where were you? I'm guessing near the dam. There the water is clearer, but there are fewer fish. The further up the little river arm you go, the muddier the water, but there are more fish. The further up the Savannah River arm you go, the water is still clear, but there are more fish, but you are further from home.


----------



## bassnbuck (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah we got there before dark and went towards the dam. put in at amity park.  we did not go further than  5 miles from the ramp because we were worried about being able to get back.  did not see a single carp.  we mainly shoot oconee and the fish are up you just cannot see very good so we figured we would try there since it was clearer and thats the reason we didnt run up in the creeks is we definitely wanted to stay out of the muddy water.  guess we should have gone to a different ramp and tried in the muddier water because it was definitely not worth our drive


----------



## Augustabowhunter (May 19, 2009)

Aimity is a great palce to fish. Lots of catfish. l have alway had good luck


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 16, 2009)

x2 plenty of cats up towards amity.... good water to fish also.... shot some good carp there as well... the hill is an awesome place to shoot if you catch it right and its just not right


----------

